# What to do.



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in the country with the nearest house being about half a mile away. I decided to set some foot sets out in the pasture for ****. (They've been tipping over the dog food) I set the traps along a streem that runs through my property along the fence. When I checked them today I found that somebody had cut my chain, taken my trap and stuck a 357 shell right side up in the mud as a threat. They also left their house Key's near my set wich I happily picked up. 
What would you do?
:******:


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Your pasture?
Why the gun shell? Why do they need to threaten you?
Did you catch their pet?
Im confused, slightly


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have caught a pet. Im not sure. Hell I checked it twice a day once in the morning and once in the evening. Last night just before dark the trap was there.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I said 357 shell but it was actually an unfired 357 cartidge.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Call the local game warden and report it. Somebody can't mess with your traps if it is your property or you have permission. If you did catch a pet it is there responsibility to keep it off of your property.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

First off is it posted? Not sure on Utah Regs, may not have to be, but first thing that came to my mind was there dog got caught.


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

Call a warden and report the harassment and place an ad in the local papers lost and found for the keys.


----------

